# Super visa for my parents?



## emmajames (Apr 28, 2015)

I am a permanent resident of Canada after I got married to my husband who is a Canadian citizen. We have a kid and is pregnant with another. I want to bring my parents here to help me during my pregnancy period as well as when the baby is born. We were looking at tourist visa, when our immigration lawyers, Green and Spiegel from Toronto informed us about super visa for parents. They suggested that it might be a better option. I want to know that if anyone has actually brought their parents to Canada using a supervisor? How different is procedures and eligibility of a super visa than a tourist visa? Any experiences and tips?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Parent and Grandparent Super Visa

I doubt very much that you can arrange/complete a SuperVisa in time for your confinement. It is much more complex than they coming on a six month tourist "visa" and if desired/necessary renewing for a further six months. UK residents don't need a visa, per se. Just climb on a plane and tell Canadian Immigration reason for visit. How much do your immigration lawyers want to charge you?


----------



## soccerguy (Apr 29, 2015)

Super Visa program is designed for Canadian citizens and Permanent Residents to invite their parents to come visit. Compared to normal tourist visa (TRV), super visa allows them to stay in Canada for a consecutive two years without renewing their visa status, while TRV is only for up to 6 months. The requirements are somewhat different.

In order to apply for Super Visa, you MUST:

– Be a parent or grandparent of a Canadian Citizen or a Permanent Resident of Canada.
– Be admissible for entry to Canada.
– Fill out an Application for Super Visa.
– Have a valid Medical Insurance for 1 year with at least $100,000 total coverage.
– Provide a Letter of Invitation from you child/grandchild in Canada, which outlines plans for your care and the number of people living in a household.
– Provide a written proof of financial support from your child / grandchild in Canada, who meets a requirement for an Income Threshold.

You can always check out the CIC website for official explanation but that's pretty much about it.

Let me know if you have any other questions


----------

